# Changins speakers of my home theater



## sirtemplar (Sep 26, 2011)

hello,
i have an LG HT302SDW 5.1 home theater system about 4 yrs old. i am happy with it but recently the center speaker and one rear broke during transfer.
i am planning to change all the speakers and found the Kenwood KS-1300HT-B for a fairly decent price.
do you think it will work well? will it be compatible? thank you.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Double check the specs of both and see if they match up. If they do you should be good to go. :T Welcome to HTS!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, sirtemplar!

Looking at Kenwoods, it says they are 8 ohm.

The pdf manual of the LG HT302SDW I found online shows 4 ohm on all speaker terminals and 8 ohm for the subwoofer on the back of the unit.

Verify for yourself, but it appears to be alright to me.


----------



## sirtemplar (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks tesseract,
you are right. the LG speaker are all 4 ohms while the subwoofer is 8 ohm.
all speakers of Kenwood are 8 ohms.
will there be any loss of audio quality? Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Kenwoods might draw a little less power from the amp, but not enough to worry about and no loss of quality.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

No loss. If anything an improvement. Go for it.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sirtemplar said:


> hello,
> i have an LG HT302SDW 5.1 home theater system about 4 yrs old. i am happy with it but recently the center speaker and one rear broke during transfer.
> i am planning to change all the speakers and found the Kenwood KS-1300HT-B for a fairly decent price.
> do you think it will work well? will it be compatible? thank you.


It should be compatible, but it's possible you might be able to squeeze out superior performance. What exactly is your budget?


----------

